# Please be careful when uploading your DA!!



## Tobyjgv (Jul 30, 2020)

Some people have been reporting other's islands for very unnecessary reasons, and their DA's have been taken away. An ACNH instagram creator put their instagram in their comment on their passport, and it got reported, and their DA was taken away, meaning people couldn't tour their island anymore. Nintendo probably doesn't want to have people's social media tags in their comments, due to possible scams/selling of hacked items, so please take away any sort of social media tags, if you have any! Additionally, if you have any hacked items, please be careful with who you share your island to, as people can also report your DA for having things like star trees, etc. Apparently on ACNH twitter this is happening a lot too, so just please be extra cautious!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

good to know. TY.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 30, 2020)

People are so mean. Yeesh. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Serabee (Jul 30, 2020)

Tobyjgv said:


> Some people have been reporting other's islands for very unnecessary reasons, and their DA's have been taken away, or their save data have been wiped.


Wait, there save data has gotten wiped  Like, all of it? Their entire island? Did they do anything wrong for that to happen?

Now I'm paranoid


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Wait, there save data has gotten wiped  Like, all of it? Their entire island? Did they do anything wrong for that to happen?
> 
> Now I'm paranoid




I dont think they can wipe your island it's saved locally.  Probably delete your dream code.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jul 30, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Wait, there save data has gotten wiped  Like, all of it? Their entire island? Did they do anything wrong for that to happen?
> 
> Now I'm paranoid


Ah! I'm sorry- I may have misread the post, it says "Content you have posted in-game has been deleted because it violates the Nintendo Account User.." - It may not be a wipe, i'll fix that, but it's def. still scary.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 30, 2020)

Tobyjgv said:


> Ah! I'm sorry- I may have misread the post, it says "Content you have posted in-game has been deleted because it violates the Nintendo Account User.." - It may not be a wipe, i'll fix that, but it's def. still scary.


Ah, okay! That's what I figured but, for a second, I got super paranoid 

Still upsetting, though


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

Damn..people really like to abuse that report button eh.

Not that I'm gonna share on social media but thanks for the heads up and people defo are rude here.


----------



## Holla (Jul 30, 2020)

Those who have done hacking and show off that fact deserve to be reported anyways in my opinion as it ruins the game for others.

While sharing social media seems like a nice thing to do you have to remember this is a kid friendly game and they don’t have a way to prove that various social media accounts are safe. It makes sense to me why it isn’t allowed.

People who are reporting just for the sake of it really do have a problem though. The feature is there for a reason. If abused they could very well strictly limit or even take the whole dream feature away.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 30, 2020)

yep, chase crossing dream address got taken down  and i figured it might happen to other popular islands too


----------



## Serabee (Jul 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> Those who have done hacking and show off that fact deserve to be reported anyways in my opinion as it ruins the game for others.



I disagree completely- people hacking their own games has no effect on me. 
I was actually kind of hoping to see some cool hacked islands. I hope Nintendo doesn't start deleting them all


----------



## Holla (Jul 30, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I disagree completely- people hacking their own games has no effect on me.
> I was actually kind of hoping to see some cool hacked islands. I hope Nintendo doesn't start deleting them all



I’m fine if people hack but when they throw it in front of my face (like showing off in a dream) it makes me feel like all the hard work I’ve done is pointless. As they have all these cool things with little effort and I don’t. I’m fine with people hacking if that’s what they really want to do, but they should keep it to themselves in my opinion.

Unless someone specifically asks to see a hacked island then by all means invite them over for a visit. Posting a public dream address just isn’t the way to do it imo. Or at the very least keep the address private and only give it out to those that like hacked islands.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 30, 2020)

I really hate when people abuse the report button and other people get autobanned for no reason. Yes, people with pornhub islands should get reported, but I really hope this doesn’t affect instagram islands or horror islands


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> Those who have done hacking and show off that fact deserve to be reported anyways in my opinion as it ruins the game for others.





Serabee said:


> I disagree completely- people hacking their own games has no effect on me.
> I was actually kind of hoping to see some cool hacked islands. I hope Nintendo doesn't start deleting them all



I'm kind of in the middle. It doesn't really affect/harm me, plus I was looking forward to seeing what hackers could make... but, you're basically showing off your hacked island publicly and telling Nintendo you hack. Sounds kinda like a dumb thing to do. Just try to keep the dream address as private as possible and then no worries.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> I’m fine if people hack but when they throw it in front of my face (like showing off in a dream) it makes me feel like all the hard work I’ve done is pointless. As they have all these cool things with little effort and I don’t. I’m fine with people hacking if that’s what they really want to do, but they should keep it to themselves in my opinion.


I just... don't get that at all. If other people are enjoying their islands, whether they have more or less then me, I'm happy for them. I'm not gonna get jealous or feel my work was "pointless" just because my island is different from theirs. No offense, but that just feels like a set up for disappointment, hackers or no hackers.
I have no interest in hacking, I don't know how, and I wouldn't risk it. But I still think it's cool to see what others manage to do- I'm glad hackers share their stuff because it's fun to see. If it upsets you that much, just ignore it. But no ones "ruining" the game for you because of it... unless you let them.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> I’m fine if people hack but when they throw it in front of my face (like showing off in a dream) it makes me feel like all the hard work I’ve done is pointless. As they have all these cool things with little effort and I don’t. I’m fine with people hacking if that’s what they really want to do, but they should keep it to themselves in my opinion.



You are in no way forced to visit the island be it in a dream or not. Them having hacked items doesn't belittle your island nor the fact that you don't does theirs.


----------



## Asarena (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah, I think it's definitely important to make sure your island isn't breaking any rules before posting up your DA. Don't want to lose your DA


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

woa.. moving along.  I hope if my Dream Island was removed nintendo would notify me so I can make the corrections


----------



## Holla (Jul 30, 2020)

Well regardless if you like hacked islands or not by publicly posting your dream address of a hacked island you are basically asking for Nintendo to ban you.

People openly hacked back in Splatoon 2 and their entire Switch could be permanently banned from all online features. At least they are just deleting your dream address this time. It could be way worse.

I highly suggest people with hacked content to keep their code private and only give them out to those you trust.


----------



## Bridee123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> Well regardless if you like hacked islands or not by publicly posting your dream address of a hacked island you are basically asking for Nintendo to ban you.
> 
> People openly hacked back in Splatoon 2 and their entire Switch could be permanently banned from all online features. At least they are just deleting your dream address this time. It could be way worse.
> 
> I highly suggest people with hacked content to keep their code private and only give them out to those you trust.


I certainly agree with this. Not a wise move IMO.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 30, 2020)

I mentioned this in the initial address sharing thread but to expand, especially in light of this, I think people are being way too blasé about throwing these codes around publicly. They should be treated like Dodos and shared via PM til we know more about all of the mechanics


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jul 30, 2020)

I think I remember back in New Leaf, there were rumors that dream towns with certain hacked stuff could mess up your game just by visiting them in a dream, even if you didn't hack yourself, just having that stuff, like, loaded in your game could cause problems. I don't know if that was true, but I heard about it, and people may be concerned about the same thing now. Which is why they might report islands with hacked stuff--they might be legitimately concerned that it could damage other people's save files or something. It might not just be jealousy or spite  or anything like that.

I mean, probably there's still some of that kind of thing going on, too, but giving people the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> I think I remember back in New Leaf, there were rumors that dream towns with certain hacked stuff could mess up your game just by visiting them in a dream, even if you didn't hack yourself, just having that stuff, like, loaded in your game could cause problems. I don't know if that was true, but I heard about it, and people may be concerned about the same thing now. Which is why they might report islands with hacked stuff--they might be legitimately concerned that it could damage other people's save files or something. It might not just be jealousy or spite  or anything like that.
> 
> I mean, probably there's still some of that kind of thing going on, too, but giving people the benefit of the doubt...




this makes a lot of sense since the possibility of corrupting your file is pretty frightening.  I assume it would be the same just visiting someone.  I've visiting ppl with star trees and that cross my mind when the game forces a save.


----------



## niconii (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve seen this going round on twitter! I don’t really have any strong opinions on the matter and don’t really mind people having hacked islands since them doing so doesn’t affect my gameplay. 
I think it’d be cool to visit ones that do have hacked stuff like star trees, etc. Just want to see one personally because I haven’t encountered one yet and don’t really want risking my save file just to have one.
Anyway, in regards to other reporting on them, I think that sucks. It’s not like anyone’s forcing them to visit these islands. They could literally just not visit instead of heading over all for the sake of reporting.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 30, 2020)

Once your DA is reported and removed, are you able to re-upload and get a different dream address? Or do you only get one DA and if it’s reported and removed you lose the privilege forever?


----------



## Uffe (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks like I'll be making my Dream Address exclusive. That's pretty stupid.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh dear, that's so bad. I heard about the report rumours as well but I didn't think it was so easy to report. Nobody should report people out of mere pettiness or envy, but it happens when islands are public i guess, especially popular ones. I was thinking about sharing mine eventually and I even got around to work hard on it to make it available on the dream library, but considering I use star frag trees and I LOVE them, hence I won't be taking them off anytime soon because I enjoy them, I won't be making it public, ig I'll focus on posting photos instead


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 30, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Once your DA is reported and removed, are you able to re-upload and get a different dream address? Or do you only get one DA and if it’s reported and removed you lose the privilege forever?



I bet you can reupload, because when your design is reported in ables, even tho its taken off the kyosk, you can put it back in without having to make changes to it.


----------



## Neechan (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, I went to abdallahs DA and there was no issue, and I know he has hacked items there...


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

Man, that really takes the fun out of it when you can't visit random dreams. You HAVE to give your dream code to people if you want random visitors. That's just so unfortunate.


----------



## RockAddict410 (Jul 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> Those who have done hacking and show off that fact deserve to be reported anyways in my opinion as it ruins the game for others.
> 
> While sharing social media seems like a nice thing to do you have to remember this is a kid friendly game and they don’t have a way to prove that various social media accounts are safe. It makes sense to me why it isn’t allowed.
> 
> People who are reporting just for the sake of it really do have a problem though. The feature is there for a reason. If abused they could very well strictly limit or even take the whole dream feature away.



Not to mention that some countries have laws where it's illegal to advertise to children under a certain age and I'm sure Nintendo wouldn't get in the way of any prosecution


----------



## Corrie (Jul 30, 2020)

This is why we can't have nice things. :c


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> I bet you can reupload, because when your design is reported in ables, even tho its taken off the kyosk, you can put it back in without having to make changes to it.


Does it notify you when this happens? Cuz I noticed the other day that some of my older patterns looked like they could be uploaded again even though I didn't change them. Idk why though, I don't make anything inappropriate.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2020)

So There’s a report function on dream address? Well thanks for letting me know! I don’t have online membership but my sister does so I’ll be careful about this. I hope situations like these don’t escalate to having your account banned or worse, jeopardize your save.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 30, 2020)

DA's can be reported? That stinks. I guess I won't be making a p**** shaped pond on my island after all.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 30, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> DA's can be reported? That stinks. I guess I won't be making a p**** shaped pond on my island after all.


I think pizza pools will be okay


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jul 30, 2020)

So he was banned because his island has hacked items or what? I'm sorry I don't get the reason why people reported his DA


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 31, 2020)

wow...why do people have to ruin everything.   
that poor person.
hopefully they get it back?


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 31, 2020)

I think a lot of the issue is people hacking the game and not being careful about who they share their code with thinking it wont cause any issues.

I remember in WW if someone was hacking a lot of the time it would be to seed your town, and a lot of players have been scared of hackers since. 

It's also in the nintendo TOS not to hack the device or enter the code, and also not to post links or direct people to other sites. (Although they are not liable if someone goes to these areas either.) So if someone scared of hackers reports the town nintendo has every right to remove your access to certain features as you acknowledged not to do those certain things.

Still really sucks and I'm sorry to people who lost their DA but you need to be more cautious if you're going to be going against TOS. Like I remember so many people having their online access removed on their 3ds for hacking.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 31, 2020)

I feel conflicted by this issue. Hacking is against TOS so people are well within their rights to report such activities when they see them. At the same time, the hacking is seemingly harmless. I personally wouldn't report someone unless they were being malicious, like trying to scam people. The hacked zodiac trees are awesome, I totally see the appeal. I recently got given some without realizing. Had to get rid of them because I was too anxious having them on my island.

Reporting an island because you're jealous or dislike the person is really low and hopefully very few people are doing that.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 31, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Does it notify you when this happens? Cuz I noticed the other day that some of my older patterns looked like they could be uploaded again even though I didn't change them. Idk why though, I don't make anything inappropriate.



nope. it doesn't notify you. I just found out by checking my uploaded design and see whats missing. and you can put that bad boy back again. lol


----------



## Ras (Jul 31, 2020)

I want to see a hacked tree town, but I guess normies like me will never even be given the secret pass to see one.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 31, 2020)

Holla said:


> Those who have done hacking and show off that fact deserve to be reported anyways in my opinion as it ruins the game for others.



100% agree with you.


----------



## meela (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, I heard people were reporting horror-themed islands, even though the users specifically stated they were horror-themed. It's really sad to hear that happening! 

If people report for hacked items (star trees, etc) then I think that is a different discussion...


----------



## niko2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Well now I'm happy we can't visit random islands lol I don't want to remove my star trees just in case some kids feel report-happy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 31, 2020)

removed.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 31, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> I feel conflicted by this issue. Hacking is against TOS so people are well within their rights to report such activities when they see them. At the same time, the hacking is seemingly harmless. I personally wouldn't report someone unless they were being malicious, like trying to scam people. The hacked zodiac trees are awesome, I totally see the appeal. I recently got given some without realizing. Had to get rid of them because I was too anxious having them on my island.
> 
> Reporting an island because you're jealous or dislike the person is really low and hopefully very few people are doing that.


couldn't have said it better myself.
100% agree.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know! I won’t be using the dream feature much since it’s not as good as in New Leaf, but always good to be aware.


----------



## alpacac (Jul 31, 2020)

Although I don't have much to comment on issues like hacking, I'm a bit concerned about the potential for fake reporting by trolls. Does anyone know if there even any safeguards against fake reporting? If someone report a dream codes for reasons like "inappropriate words" or "images" or "themes" or whatever, will there actually staff that check whether it is present in the town? Or will it just be a blanket ban on people without actually double checking for the validity of reports....

I was excited to share my dream code with people but now I feel nervous about it. I've read some reports and the consequence of being reported twice (after an initial warning) is "restriction" from Nintendo online services?? Not quite sure what that means but sounds like it'll affect any future nintendo games requiring online services :/


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 31, 2020)

I really don’t care if people hack their game or not. Star trees look cool. It doesn’t affect me. So in the same way how I don’t care if someone TTs, it doesn’t matter if people have hacked items. HOWEVER, I can understand why people can get reported for this.

People reporting horror islands seem really low. I see no point in someone getting reported for a blood splat pattern. There’s no random islands, so it’s not like little kids can even stumble upon scary islands…

I strongly dislike how easy it is to report someone now. Will I get banned for a magic circle design? It’s ridiculous. Do they even check reported islands or is it just a blanket ban?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



Ras said:


> I want to see a hacked tree town, but I guess normies like me will never even be given the secret pass to see one.


I have seen countless star trees just from trading with people on Nookazon lol


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 31, 2020)

Eh, the star trees are hit/miss with me. You could argue either way with them but I guess my attitude is mostly live & let live. They look pretty, I refuse to pay any amount of money for in-game items like this (especially to third parties) but I'm not gonna go out of my way to mess with someone's game. They look pretty anyways, and it's their game & their risk to take.

I do, however, take issue with that one youtuber who shall not be named who was reporting islands, posting a video about it essentially inviting a rather large audience to do the same, and publicly calling out people's social media handles in said video.


----------



## JSS (Jul 31, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> Eh, the star trees are hit/miss with me. You could argue either way with them but I guess my attitude is mostly live & let live. They look pretty, I refuse to pay any amount of money for in-game items like this (especially to third parties) but I'm not gonna go out of my way to mess with someone's game. They look pretty anyways, and it's their game & their risk to take.
> 
> I do, however, take issue with that one youtuber who shall not be named who was reporting islands, posting a video about it essentially inviting a rather large audience to do the same, and publicly calling out people's social media handles in said video.


Is it that annoying dude from the Pokémon fandom? Lol, yikes

Those reporting others for cosmetic harmless hacks come across as jealous and petty. I also don't know why Nintendo would rather go on a witch hunt than make these trees a feature. Most of the work is clearly done if the trees exist, fans like them and it would please everyone, and it's not like you can't already get infinite star/zodiac fragments by simply visiting people hosting meteor showers. I'd love to have cupcake trees, those are super cute! But I wanna keep my island "organic" so to speak.

How about instead of reporting it petition Nintendo to make them an official feature?


----------



## allainah (Jul 31, 2020)

Holla said:


> I’m fine if people hack but when they throw it in front of my face (like showing off in a dream) it makes me feel like all the hard work I’ve done is pointless. As they have all these cool things with little effort and I don’t. I’m fine with people hacking if that’s what they really want to do, but they should keep it to themselves in my opinion.
> 
> Unless someone specifically asks to see a hacked island then by all means invite them over for a visit. Posting a public dream address just isn’t the way to do it imo. Or at the very least keep the address private and only give it out to those that like hacked islands.


how are they shoving it in your face... you could just... not... put in their dream code?


----------



## Holla (Jul 31, 2020)

allainah said:


> how are they shoving it in your face... you could just... not... put in their dream code?



It’s not always obvious when a posted dream code is of a hacked island. I appreciate when they state along with posting it that it is, but that’s not always the case.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 31, 2020)

JSS said:


> Is it that annoying dude from the Pokémon fandom? Lol, yikes
> 
> Those reporting others for cosmetic harmless hacks come across as jealous and petty. I also don't know why Nintendo would rather go on a witch hunt than make these trees a feature. Most of the work is clearly done if the trees exist, fans like them and it would please everyone, and it's not like you can't already get infinite star/zodiac fragments by simply visiting people hosting meteor showers. I'd love to have cupcake trees, those are super cute! But I wanna keep my island "organic" so to speak.
> 
> How about instead of reporting it petition Nintendo to make them an official feature?


yep, lol. they're pretty infamous for being an absolute... [censored]. Not gonna say who they are because i don't want to give them more views/ad revenue (this guy literally profits off of controversy like... why)


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 31, 2020)

Guys! So I got in touch with discord guy that had horror town that is hacked and got reported. He told me that he got a notice by email about his island being reported and the dream was deteled. He got a warning. He said he could upload the dream once again, but if his dream would get reported once again for any reason, he would lose the ability to play online. this is nuts!


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 31, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Guys! So I got in touch with discord guy that had horror town that is hacked and got reported. He told me that he got a notice by email about his island being reported and the dream was deteled. He got a warning. He said he could upload the dream once again, but if his dream would get reported once again for any reason, he would lose the ability to play online. this is nuts!


yeah, they seem to be doing a 1 chance only rule :C
A lot of people on twitter who were reported got emails from nintendo about their DA being removed/why, and if it happens again they may have restrictions on their nintendo online functions.

Which granted is slightly better than the whole... if you forgot to update whatever hacking system you were using on your 3ds prior to updating your 3ds you'd lose internet privileges on that system right away bc nintendo would be able to notice you had the software on it :c 

I'm surprised they added a report feature at all, and am kind of sad how it will go on to affect the sharing of DA for certain themed towns. (If anything horror towns might end up doing dangan ronpa style censorship with purple blood instead of red lol)


----------



## naranjita (Jul 31, 2020)

imo snitching on hackers is pretty dumb, but at the same time if you hack you kinda have to accept that there's some risks that come with it. you're violating Nintendo's terms of service by hacking so you really don't have the right to complain if you get punished for it.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 31, 2020)

Now I’m kinda paranoid about uploading a DA just because my island has a “weed” flag. I get that horror islands and irreverent humor isn’t everybody’s thing, but come on. You don’t have to report it. Live and let live dude.


----------



## amyahh (Jul 31, 2020)

I saw a post like this on instagram where a user had BLM support on her island & she got reported by another users parent


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 31, 2020)

Saw this graphic and thought it was helpful!
EDIT: this graphic has false/misleading info. 

@mayortiffany: I've done some more digging, and the claim that the user has provided re: Nintendo taking not action against hacked items appears to be wrong. There are people who have reported having their dreams removed because they have hacked items in them - and Nintendo is well within their rights to impose further consequences such as banning you from online. According to other reports found in the ACNH Discord, after three infractions, your access to Nintendo Account services will be completely restricted (information obtained after phoning customer service). The first minor infraction is always a warning, and appears to be what people are getting now.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the graphic @rubyrubert!

I am a bit confused though: in the infographic, there is a picture of the form that you use for reporting. Cheating is one of the options that you can denote. So, why is it that Nintendo will not take any action against hacked items and so consequently, the creator of the infographic decided not to recommend that you report those islands? Wouldn't hacking fall under the cheating category?

I have not been able to find any reports verifying that Nintendo does not take action against hacked items. Though it would be time-consuming, I do find it unlikely that Nintendo wouldn't care seeing as it is a clear violation of TOS.

The creator has justified this decision on their Twitter by claiming that hacked items don't hurt anyone else, therefore it's not worth reporting, and time travelling is considered cheating as well and you wouldn't report a time-travelled island, right? This logic just doesn't make sense to me. Thing is, hacked islands are against TOS whereas time travelling is not. Moreover, the presence of hacked items could very well hurt others if people are incentivized to get a hold of them after seeing a pretty hacked island in the Dream Suite - there were reports that some of the hacks that were going around were actually causing glitches to people's islands, and it is something that could get you in trouble with Nintendo.

The creator has also claimed that they have spoken to a Nintendo representative who has supposedly said that hacked items in dreams do not warrant a ban from Nintendo Online. But, no name of the representative was given, and we have no idea of how they were actually able to get a hold of said representative. And why would a representative give an answer that runs contrary to their own TOS?

EDIT:
I've done some more digging, and the claim that the user has provided re: Nintendo taking not action against hacked items appears to be wrong. There are people who have reported having their dreams removed because they have hacked items in them - and Nintendo is well within their rights to impose further consequences such as banning you from online. According to other reports found in the ACNH Discord, after three infractions, your access to Nintendo Account services will be completely restricted (information obtained after phoning customer service). The first minor infraction is always a warning, and appears to be what people are getting now.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 31, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> Thanks for the graphic @rubyrubert!
> 
> I am a bit confused though: in the infographic, there is a picture of the form that you use for reporting. Cheating is one of the options that you can denote. So, why is it that Nintendo will not take any action against hacked items and so consequently, the creator of the infographic decided not to recommend that you report those islands? Wouldn't hacking fall under the cheating category?
> 
> ...


Hmm, you're right, the hacked item thing not getting banned is kind of fishy. I'm wondering if this graphic has false information now. 

Hacked items are 100% against Nintendo's TOS. I get that reporting them is pretty mean, but it is likely that action could be taken against your account in terms of not being able to share your island. Hacking doesn't matter to most people (including me), but it's definitely cheating. And people who sell star trees are making money off of Nintendo's product as well. 

I really hope I didn't contribute to spreading false information ;;


----------



## ellienoise (Jul 31, 2020)

LOL I love how ppl are comparing having star fragment trees in your dream adress to hacking in competitive games. It's not the same. If you get an inferiority complex from seeing how creative other people are and how they use the resources they have available to make their islands prettier that's on you. Everyone plays their games differently and honestly it's just so petty to report them. I can't believe people are doing this. 
Also, that rumor Abt visiting hacked dream codes in acnl is a complete lie. I loved visiting hacked towns and seeing the amazing things people achieved with the map editor.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 31, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> Hmm, you're right, the hacked item thing not getting banned is kind of fishy. I'm wondering if this graphic has false information now.
> 
> Hacked items are 100% against Nintendo's TOS. I get that reporting them is pretty mean, but it is likely that action could be taken against your account in terms of not being able to share your island. Hacking doesn't matter to most people (including me), but it's definitely cheating. And people who sell star trees are making money off of Nintendo's product as well.
> 
> I really hope I didn't contribute to spreading false information ;;



No no no! I thought the infographic was very helpful too . I don't necessarily think that all of the information is _false_, I just think the creator is just putting the cart in front of the horse, seeing that the feature is still so new. I personally have a problem with the creator saying that Nintendo won't take any action against dream islands, because we're starting to see claims online that they are. I wouldn't want anyone uploading their island thinking they'll be safe, only to find that Nintendo has indeed taken action in the future.

To be fair, I don't think Nintendo has made a statement personally. All of what I've said is just speculation, as well as hearsay seeing as I haven't called Nintendo to corroborate this information myself. The three strike policy does make sense, and is the one I've seen floated most around the ACNH Discord.

I just want people to know to be careful if they do have hacked islands in their town! Right now, I think the safest bet is to be very careful about who you share your dream address with, because there is still no concrete evidence from Nintendo regarding the actions they're willing to take to crack down on hacked islands. Regardless of whether hacking is morally right or not, regardless of whether it gives people an edge in a non-competitive game, regardless of whether it affects others, we know hacking is against TOS. However, we don't know how Nintendo will deal with it.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 31, 2020)

So when someone reports a DA it's automatically taken down and they never review it at all? It'd be big stinky if someone reported a DA for smth dumb like they think they TTed or because they don't like their villagers. If people are gonna be so petty as to report a horror themed island they decided to go to that effort just to report, now I start to wonder if some kid would actually try to get my DA taken down because I have Rodney on my island... It could really be that dumb.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 31, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> No no no! I thought the infographic was very helpful too . I don't necessarily think that all of the information is _false_, I just think the creator is just putting the cart in front of the horse, seeing that the feature is still so new. I personally have a problem with the creator saying that Nintendo won't take any action against dream islands, because we're starting to see claims online that they are. I wouldn't want anyone uploading their island thinking they'll be safe, only to find that Nintendo has indeed taken action in the future.
> 
> To be fair, I don't think Nintendo has made a statement personally. All of what I've said is just speculation, as well as hearsay seeing as I haven't called Nintendo to corroborate this information myself. The three strike policy does make sense, and is the one I've seen floated most around the ACNH Discord.
> 
> I just want people to know to be careful if they do have hacked islands in their town! Right now, I think the safest bet is to be very careful about who you share your dream address with, because there is still no concrete evidence from Nintendo regarding the actions they're willing to take to crack down on hacked islands. Regardless of whether hacking is morally right or not, regardless of whether it gives people an edge in a non-competitive game, regardless of whether it affects others, we know hacking is against TOS. However, we don't know how Nintendo will deal with it.



In the past with acnl, entire 3ds systems were banned from online functions for using hacking software. I don't see nintendo actively seeking out hackers at the moment due to covid-19 however i definitely imagine SOMETHING will happen, especially with the people mass reporting islands for having star frag trees. And ESPECIALLY considering how many people are making treasure islands full of hacked items that are either unobtainable or not yet released and selling access to these islands for real money/profiting off of a game they did not make. I've seen a few kickstarters and shops closed down for selling and making money off of their character designs as well.

It's not a competitive game at all, but with nintendos history of not taking hacking very lightly I'm kind of surprised how mad people are getting at them, not just the person causing the mass reporting. The person orchestrating this mass reporting is absolutely horrible and shouldn't be going around ruining peoples games just because they don't like star frag trees, it's petty and gross. but at the same time... that's the punishment/risk of hacking into the game when it's against the TOS. Tbh I didn't expect nintendo to look at any dream addresses and did not think it would be an issue the same way having a DA with a hacked town wasn't getting anyone removed from online services/having their DA deleted so they could fix the issue back in NL. It was the detection of the software during updates causing consoles to be banned to my knowledge. But with the new reporting feature it definitely increases the risk of being caught by nintendo and people need to be more cautious.

I'm hoping the reporting feature doesn't get further abused (i.e. towns with pride flags or other positive movements displayed being reported) but we will see how nintendo handles the entire process moving forward after having to deal with this mass reporting issue.


----------



## JSS (Jul 31, 2020)

amyahh said:


> I saw a post like this on instagram where a user had BLM support on her island & she got reported by another users parent


What a mess. I can see the joker types reporting islands for no reason once they get word of all this.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 31, 2020)

meanwhile islands with "naked" villagers are slipping under the radar.
appropriateness is subjective


----------



## naranjita (Jul 31, 2020)

imo self-promoting should absolutely be reported. most people are just digging for new instagram followers, but there is also the possibility of people with nefarious intent hoping to get children to interact with them. maybe I'm too "won't anybody think of the kids??", but, I mean... it's a possibility. and I think that's what Nintendo wants to avoid. 

and about the star frag situation, again, if you're gonna break a company's terms of service, the least you can do is avoid broadcasting it to the world. yes reporting it is crappy and lame, but you don't have the right to complain if your dream gets axed for hacking.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jul 31, 2020)

One thing I made sure to do before uploading a dream was talk to Isabelle about all my villagers to reset their catch phrases & greetings because they were pretty obscene. 

It's funny when just my husband and I are interacting with them, but I wouldn't want a child to read mature language.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 31, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> One thing I made sure to do before uploading a dream was talk to Isabelle about all my villagers to reset their catch phrases & greetings because they were pretty obscene.
> 
> It's funny when just my husband and I are interacting with them, but I wouldn't want a child to read mature language.


Lmao yeah this. A lot of my villagers are potheads, so I might have to fix that.


----------



## Duckling (Aug 1, 2020)

Well, now I won’t be sharing my dream code with strangers... Nintendo really didn’t think this through. Everyone is gonna be too scared to use the feature lol.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 1, 2020)

People can report when they feel like it. (I don't like this idea.)

Honestly, this is just a big mess to deal with. Do they have manpower to carefully review those reports? Some are quite subjective and requires a thorough investigation. This may even take days!

Actually, it also doesn't help that people online are quite sensitive nowadays.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 1, 2020)

It makes me so sad bc I wanted to visit some dreams and a lot of the ones I wanted to visit were only up for a few hours. It's not like you can just visit some random island like new leaf. You literally have to type in the da for the specific island you're going to. Surely you know what you're getting yourself into. Personally I don't go to an island unless I have preview pics or a description of the island theme


----------



## Neechan (Aug 1, 2020)

According to Abdallah in a video he recently uploaded, Someone actually reported his DA the minute it was uploaded, it’s definitely because someone is being petty and know that he had hacked items


----------



## tolisamarie (Aug 1, 2020)

bubblebabies said:


> Well, now I won’t be sharing my dream code with strangers... Nintendo really didn’t think this through. Everyone is gonna be too scared to use the feature lol.



As long as you don't have any hacked items or any "R" rated material (custom designs or villager greetings/catch phrases) there's nothing to worry about.

I reset all my villagers catch phrases & greetings to their original default ones by talking to Isabelle, and I have no hacked items/features. I've never hacked any of the AC games I've played, but I have enjoyed visiting DA's with hacked features. I guess I won't be seeing any in NH!


----------



## SpiritofAce (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry, but what do cheaters expect when they upload their Island with hacked items onto Nintendo's database? I don't see what the outrage is here - it's the same people hacking and duping items, NMT, Star Trees etc that are also flooding the eBay marketplace and profiting from it illegally. If I visit an Island where it's full of hacked items, yes I'm going to report your island.


----------



## Amilee (Aug 1, 2020)

i heard someone got reported because they had a taco bell stall and they viewed it as advertisment :/ 
the hacking trees and other stuff is one thing but reporting for stuff like this ^ or horror towns is really petty


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Aug 1, 2020)

I worry about the reporting feature being abused. I don't have any hacked items but do they look into what has been reported or is the report just accepted? I don't know but it makes me nervous. Like I wouldn't be surprised if some report just out of jealousy or bad-mindedness.


----------



## charmingpeach (Aug 1, 2020)

This is kind of getting out of hand, I don't remember this being so bad with New Leaf. People for sure did love hacked towns and the creativity they had! Also, Horror towns were so popular, so why is everyone so sensitive nowadays? It's a shame because I do love visiting and seeing what people managed to do hacked or not but with this new feature it's just a mess. They made reporting way too easy and I think it kind of killed the Dream Library upon its birth. Just play your game how you want to, nobody is forcing you to visit someone's island, so let people play THEIR game how THEY want, they paid their money just like you!


----------



## niko2 (Aug 1, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> Sorry, but what do cheaters expect when they upload their Island with hacked items onto Nintendo's database? I don't see what the outrage is here - it's the same people hacking and duping items, NMT, Star Trees etc that are also flooding the eBay marketplace and profiting from it illegally. If I visit an Island where it's full of hacked items, yes I'm going to report your island.


Reporting people that SELL animal crossing stuff for real money is 100% right, but reporting people that have those hacked items is such a hater thing to go. I got a ****load of star trees for free and I ain't selling them, just sometime gift them to online friends, what's your problem with that? Are kids so snitchy and envious today? I don't remember anybody hating on hacked towns on NL, quite the opposite.


----------



## Utsukishi (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm actually more on the 'for' side for reporting hacked items. If any of your island violates the ToS then ofc it's going to be reported.
However, if you have hacked items, it's not affecting my game so like... it SHOULDNT be a big deal but it is to some. BUT uploading your DA and NOT going against ToS is as simple as removing the hacked items, making a new dream code, and then placing things back in place.

If you don't want to be reported for violating the ToS, just don't violate the ToS. The hacked items are just that. HACKED. Do people have to report hacked items? No. Will people still do it? Yes. For some people it's an important matter and if Nintendo itself saw these items, they would also get rid of it.

If you can't live without sharing your DA with hacked items, just give it to people you trust.
Don't get angry that a stranger on the internet reported your hacked items??

Edit: I'm also not against hacking. I used to hack my NL game awhile back when it got boring and when I learned how. However, I would never show off the hacked island as it was clearly going against ToS. I'm not urging people to delete hacked items, however, don't hate on people who report hacks. Don't turn into a shocked pikachu when Nintendo gets rid of things that go against the ToS. You sign up for something while being 100% aware of the consequences. Nintendo literally warns you before you're allowed to create a DA.


----------



## JSS (Aug 1, 2020)

I just can't imagine myself going out of my way to insert a specific DA code (regardless of looking for it or not), with there usually being either disclaimers or pictures indicating the use of these trees, and then (even if for some reason I had no idea) instead of just simply you know leaving, thinking "haha, I'm reporting your a**". I doubt this is the work of casual players who probably have no idea or care that these trees even exist.

Hacked trees have been in the game for months and Nintendo didn't really care until this report fest happened. And as it has been said already the notoriety of the report feature is leading to other sorts of even more harmless non-hacked things getting people reported. Meanwhile people who sell any type of item hacked or not for real money will continue to do so unscathed. People need to stop being free mercenaries for big video game companies and Nintendo needs to step up and take action against the sources selling these trees by going after them directly, patching the damned game or turning them into a feature. Anything else is overcomplicating things and creating an unnecessary and actually toxic multiplayer environment.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Aug 1, 2020)

Honestly, I think it's terrible that people are reporting islands for having star fragment trees. I'm sorry but it's just so spiteful and petty for you to report them, there is really no reason to. What exactly do you get out of it? Nothing. What you desire is a false sense of superiority and feeling like you're somehow "better than the hackers" which is not true. The end result is just people being too scared to enjoy a feature we all waited so incredibly long for and hurt feelings. All you've done is alienate yourself and potentially drive someone away from the game permanently. Star trees literally don't hurt anyone nor hurt the game, and comparing it to hacking a competitive game is wrong and just makes one look foolish truthfully.

If you don't like star trees, then just exit the dream and move on. But there is absolutely no reason that you need to ruin someone else's fun because you're being mean about it. AC is meant to be a fun game, I'm tired of all these "you MUST play it this way or you're wrong and I'm reporting you". I've known some horror islands that were reported because of the content, yet the island had no blood in it or anything. It was just unsettling. But I suppose since it wasn't the typical cutesy island, it wasn't an acceptable way to play AC?

It's sad. This community and this game has meant so much to people over the years and been such a good stress reliever. But now, it's so stressful and you have to worry about who you're coming in contact with at all times. It's frustrating that the dream suite got ruined in just a day because of people like that :/


----------



## SpiritofAce (Aug 1, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Reporting people that SELL animal crossing stuff for real money is 100% right, but reporting people that have those hacked items is such a hater thing to go. I got a ****load of star trees for free and I ain't selling them, just sometime gift them to online friends, what's your problem with that? Are kids so snitchy and envious today? I don't remember anybody hating on hacked towns on NL, quite the opposite.


First of all I'm not a 'kid', so please don't try and belittle me. Calling me a hater isn't going to help either. The way I see it is that these hacked items do give people an unfair advantage in the game that they shouldn't have, and not only that but where people are getting the items from are the people who are contributing to the duping and selling craze on eBay which Nintendo still hasn't done anything about, even though they've obviously said it's against the terms of service. The only 'kids' here are the whiney teenagers on Animal Crossing Twitter who think they're better than anyone else.


----------



## niko2 (Aug 1, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> First of all I'm not a 'kid', so please don't try and belittle me. Calling me a hater isn't going to help either. The way I see it is that these hacked items do give people an unfair advantage in the game that they shouldn't have, and not only that but where people are getting the items from are the people who are contributing to the duping and selling craze on eBay which Nintendo still hasn't done anything about, even though they've obviously said it's against the terms of service. The only 'kids' here are the whiney teenagers on Animal Crossing Twitter who think they're better than anyone else.


A tree with stars on it is an unfair advantage? Also, if they use those items on their island I don't see where's the problem since it's a single player game. It's different if they trade them, but still if it's not for real money I don't care much. Believe me, it's not like those hackers that sell villagers or art on ebay will upload their island's dream.


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 1, 2020)

Wanted to pop on here to give some updates about the status of reported islands, specifically for reports of hacking.

A screenshot surfaced on the AC:NH discord, taken from Facebook, that shows someone's dream being reported due to cheating/modded. The email indicates that it is a final decision on the part of Nintendo, and if the violation is repeated, the user could face further penalties.






(From user Yamza)

More and more evidence is appearing that Nintendo is taking action against reported dreams, specifically those for hacked islands. I'm still not being able to find information about the reporting process, whether one can appeal, and other types of reports (eg. inappropriate content). It seems that both people who have hacked content in _and _people who have purchased hacked content can face consequences.

Be careful, everyone. Information is still developing on how Nintendo deals with reported dreams, I'll try my best to share it here so that more people are aware.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 1, 2020)

Cancel culture infects acnh. Wish we could all just leave each other alone. I'm definitely not gonna be reporting anybody and ruining their fun


----------



## Splinter (Aug 1, 2020)

I had to cut down my star trees :c


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Aug 1, 2020)

That certain person who started this also apparently made fun of the trans people he was responding to in his video, and said by reporting people with hacked trees they were "owning the libs" or some bs. 

...so basically the hacked trees are a flimsy excuse to harass trans people existing in animal crossing spaces...
and this is never been about hacking in the first place.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

That's extremely rude. We've become a snitch society in many ways. lol

Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## meela (Aug 1, 2020)

I think it is petty to specifically type in DA's for the sole purpose of finding the star trees and reporting them, but at the end of the day they are a hacked item and while they don't pose a threat to other people's save data's, hacked items in general are just that: hacked. That makes them inherently illegal to have based on Nintendo's rules. 

I get they are really pretty, and they add a nice aesthetic to your island, but if you have them you should probably just uploaded a non-star tree'd version of your island to the dream, and replace them with the star trees after, and if you want to give people the "real tour" they can visit your island if you trust them.


----------



## honeychi (Aug 1, 2020)

im not going to be reporting anyone who has hacked items. that's just unnecessary.


----------



## radioloves (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah hopefully this'll stop soon.. I haven't even started trying out the dream addresses yet and there's lots I want to see!

Edit: to remove attachment


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey @radioloves!

There was a discussion earlier on the thread about this very graphic, and unfortunately, the information contained in that graphic appears to be inaccurate - specifically, the claim of the creator that "Nintendo will not take action against dreams with hacked items".

It's so great that community members have been making resources like these to help people understand new features, but I don't want anyone to follow this graphic and assume that Nintendo isn't taking action, because recent evidence suggests that they are.

There are people who have reported having their dreams removed because they have hacked items in them - and Nintendo is well within their rights to impose further consequences such as banning you from online, as hacking is contrary to their terms of service. I've linked to a screenshot here that shows that Nintendo has been taking action against towns with cheating/modding. Rumour has it that the first warning is always a warning, but after three infractions, you will be banned from being able to use Nintendo Online.


----------



## radioloves (Aug 2, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> Hey @radioloves!
> 
> There was a discussion earlier on the thread about this very graphic, and unfortunately, the information contained in that graphic appears to be inaccurate - specifically, the claim of the creator that "Nintendo will not take action against dreams with hacked items".
> 
> ...


Oh that's what happened, I see it is now more clear, thank you for letting me know about this. I'll refrain from posting this attachment any further.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2020)

tbh if u wanna upload a dream with hacked items in it, just wait a couple weeks or a month or something, ppl have the attention spans of goldfish nowadays. witch-hunting dream towns is gonna stop being "cool" and it's gonna be too much effort for ppl once it stops generating clout.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



Amilee said:


> i heard someone got reported because they had a taco bell stall and they viewed it as advertisment :/



If KFC uploads their dream island i am gonna end their WHOLE career /s


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Aug 2, 2020)

toxapex said:


> If KFC uploads their dream island i am gonna end their WHOLE career /s



Inb4 Nintendo posts a DA to an island they made, and then a group of nobodies reports it for advertising, because it has Nintendo's logo as the flag xD


----------



## Tobyjgv (Aug 2, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> Inb4 Nintendo posts a DA to an island they made, and then a group of nobodies reports it for advertising, because it has Nintendo's logo as the flag xD


PLEASEEEE OMG THAT WOULD SEND ME LAEMEQOQEOQEOQ


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 2, 2020)

Leave hacked towns alone!!  I want to see all the star fragment trees and admire them for I cannot have them


----------



## kemdi (Aug 2, 2020)

Wow. This iteration of AC players seems so...I don't know what to call it, but I guess the closest word is...unpleasant? I get that hacked items are against the TOC. But they hurt no one. On the other hand, if you have them in your town, then uploading them in your dream should be an understood risk you're taking. Reporting people because they're showing lgbtqia support or blm support, is just mean-spirited and nasty.  And reporting people because you feel jealous that their town looks better than yours is your problem not theirs. The random visits for dreams is gone. That means in order to be in someones town, you had to take it upon yourself to start your game, lie down in a bed, and physically of your own free will type out their dream address so you could visit. There's no random chance of accidentally being in someones town.

If you don't wanna see hacked stuff, don't go.
If you don't wanna see support for minority groups, don't go.
If you don't wanna see horror towns, don't go.
If you ask the owner, and they're not forthcoming about whether their town has anything you find objectionable, fill in the blanks: ..D_N'T G_
'But kemdi,' you might say, 'think of the children!' Video games are not a substitute for proper parenting and supervision.
'But this game is supposed to be safe for kids!' Yeah, the GAME is safe for kids, that doesn't mean other players will be. That's like taking your kids to the playground and leaving them entirely unsupervised because 'the playground' is safe for kids. Any random stranger could just walk right up and snatch the kid away because you left it to the playground to do YOUR job.  Talk to your kids about typing in and visiting random addresses. Play with them if/when you can. And if you can't supervising them, don't let them visit people they don't know.

ugh...too many words. This was never a problem in New Leaf. In fact I think I'm gonna go back to that game for a while until all the pearl-clutchers clear outta this one.


----------

